# Jon Bon Jovi



## Anita (Oct 13, 2007)

My assistant took me to a Bon Jovi concert and this pic was taken from my camera phone. It is a horrible pic, but look at the composition! I can't believe I captured him at this very moment!


----------



## jols (Oct 14, 2007)

Anita said:


> My assistant took me to a Bon Jovi concert and this pic was taken from my camera phone. It is a horrible pic, but look at the composition! I can't believe I captured him at this very moment!


 

i would like to capture him in any moment ha ha 

in my dreams maybe


----------



## Artograph (Oct 14, 2007)

I hear ya jols!!!  LOL!!

....Yummy!

:OP


----------

